#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Exuberant praise for the Pinay,

## phomsanuk

Why Many Western men choose to build a relationship with a Filipina girl. Some even choose to marry a Filipina. But what makes Filipino women so wanted? These are some thoughts I have collected over the years. What would you add to the list?

1. Filipina girls are renowned for their beauty.
They surely stand out among Asian women in terms of charm and femininity. 
2. Filipino girls are a delight to be around because of their disposition and personality. 
Since birth Filipinas are raised in a special sense of honor called Delikadesa (or Delicadeza). Delicadeza is a Spanish term which when translated in English means daintiness. It is defined as a sense of propriety, an act of being refined or delicate in tastes and manners. It is Delikadesa what gives Filipino women such admirable qualities and distinguish them from Western ladies. You will never find a proper Filipina bring shame onto herself and her family by lying, cheating, stealing, running around with different men or flunking out of school. It is one of the meanings of Delikadesa â pride in doing the right thing.
3. Filipinas are understanding, patient and composed. 
Most Filipina girls would never engage in a quarrel or a loud argument simply because this wouldn't suit a real Lady. They are taught to speak politely, with a gentle tone of voice. Arguing is just not acceptable, along with public criticism. This soft spoken, quiet and understanding nature of the Filipina Ladies is the desired trait that Filipinas strive towards.
4. Filipina girls are generous and naturally caring and supportive. 
The common spirit of survival has united the Filipinos for centuries making generosity and loyalty towards family a time-honored tradition. The caring and supportive nature of the Filipinas is apparent in the fact that there are no booming businesses for retirement homes or orphanages in the Philippines â they would never abandon a child or a member of the family in need.
5. Filipina girls believe in a one-man one-woman relationship.
Since there is no "absolute divorce" in the Philippines, Filipinas are raised in a high regard for the sanctity of marriage and consider it a life long commitment. Some, in fact many who marry these Filipina beauties, swear they make the best wives in the world â loyal, loving and faithful past death.
6. Filipina women put family first before money.
Faithfulness to the family is a tradition that is characteristic of the Filipino society. To the Filipina, family will always remain a great priority. Filipino women, whom many would consider as coming from a relatively poor country, view the close loving bonds of their family as their wealth. They are more willing to sacrifice career than a family.
7. Filipinas are excellent home keepers.
Filipino ladies equate domestic responsibility with being a good wife â their home is a great source of pride for them and they do their best to create a warm and loving environment for their family. For the Filipina even yelling at home would mean de-facing her home so you will probably never find a Filipina woman screaming or breaking dishes.
8. Filipinas are well educated.
The Philippine culture attaches great importance to college education. Pride in accomplishment at school is instilled in Filipinas since their childhood and female college enrollment even exceeds that of the male. This affects the social positions too. Unlike other Asian countries where women tend to be in more subservient positions, the Philippines businesses are more accepting of women performing business. This is apparent with the current Philippine president Gloria Macapagal-Arroyo â the second Philippine woman to hold this esteemed position.
9. Filipino girls are religious.
The Philippines is predominantly Roman Catholic (the only Christian nation in the Far East) and it is common amongst Philippine families to raise their children in the church. So don't be surprised if your Filipina girl is more devoted to her religion than you are to yours.
10. Filipina-American marriages are more successful than American-American marriages. 
An interesting fact is that according to the statistics Filipina-American marriages arranged through dating services have a lower divorce rate (about 20%) than the standard American- American marriage (about 40%). Still, the statistics may vary according to which source you use.

----------


## Cujo

The problem with philippino girls is that they live in a shithole.
The other is that, well, they're still flippers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wow! After 14 years here, I never knew all of that. Guess the OP must have lived here far longer than I have to be so insightful!

----------


## Bung

From what I have seen I have to agree. I worked with a Filipina girl and she is one of the nicest people I have met, always happy and some guys as well, they are good workers and peasant to be around.

i stayed at a mates place in Cebu and bloody hell, I must have fallen in love every day, there are a lot of good lookers and very feminine. All speak English as well, which is nice after Thai women, it's suprising how much nicer socialising is when you can have a full conversation with them....

----------


## Bangyai

> 9. 
> Filipino girls are religious.
> The Philippines is predominantly Roman Catholic (the only Christian nation in the Far East) and it is common amongst Philippine families to raise their children in the church. So don't be surprised if your Filipina girl is more devoted to her religion than you are to yours.


Yep, my first Pinay girlfriend back in the U.K. used to say a Novena after sex to ask forgiveness for sining. Next day up for more though.

----------


## Stinky

Life is not all sweetness and roses with Filipinas, they can be jealous beyond all reason, vengeful too, but they are also passionate, warm and incredibly friendly girls.

Catholisism is a huge problem with them, it dominates so much of there life, it's a real pain.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Bit more realistic than the OP. I'm lucky that my wife thinks priests are parasites and that churches should be leveled and turned into farmland - but she is the exception.

----------


## Stinky

> ^Bit more realistic than the OP. I'm lucky that my wife thinks priests are parasites and that churches should be leveled and turned into farmland - but she is the exception.


Sounds like a clever girl Davis, rare too  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Last one I had was in Hong Kong.
Sweet girl she was. Would always cry after sex. Dunno why.
Her name was Nympha. A nympho she ain't.  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Last one I had was in Hong Kong.
> Sweet girl she was. Would always cry after sex.


Big boy eh!  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^That she is Digit. I even trust her to deprogram the twins each day when they come home from Montessori with their heads stuffed full of Catholic crap. I knew she was a keeper when we had our first big argument and I heard her turn away muttering, "Well, he's a big bastard but he's got to sleep sometime". Knew right then she had a firm grip on reality - and that was 20 years ago.

----------


## Ningi

In our village on the sunshine coastwe have 2 filipino ladies nicknamed the blackwidows, from their habit of marrying elderly aussie home owners and literlly loving them to death and inheriting their hubbies properties, 1 of them has been married 4 times in 12 years that we know of, biggest property owner in the village :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> 
> Last one I had was in Hong Kong.
> Sweet girl she was. Would always cry after sex.
> 
> 
> Big boy eh!


Ya! I didn't want to say anything.  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> ^^^That she is Digit. I even trust her to deprogram the twins each day when they come home from Montessori with their heads stuffed full of Catholic crap.


Thats the way too do mate, must be a hell of a battle though.



> I knew she was a keeper when we had our first big argument and I heard her turn away muttering, "Well, he's a big bastard but he's got to sleep sometime". Knew right then she had a firm grip on reality - and that was 20 years ago.


 :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> Why Many Western men choose to build....


Presumably there is a reason that you felt compelled to post that complete load of horseshit pablum on TD?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by phomsanuk
> 
> Why Many Western men choose to build....
> 
> 
> Presumably there is a reason that you felt compelled to post that complete load of horseshit pablum on TD?


Slack......telling it like it is!  :Smile:

----------


## deathstardan

On my * To Do* list.

Any one know of one going spare in Bangers?... ::chitown::

----------


## deathstardan

Another thing...

Most porn I have seen with Fillipinas in, I would say with a conservative *guestimate* about 70% of them gladly...Nay, whole-heartedly took it up the shitter!

To the OP. In your vast experience, would this be true of all Fillipinas or only in the movies?

T.I.A. DsD.

 :sexy:  :mid:

----------


## rose

> The problem with philippino girls is that they live in a shithole.
> The other is that, well, they're still flippers.


sorry you were misinformed.....

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by phomsanuk
> 
> 
> 9. 
> Filipino girls are religious.
> The Philippines is predominantly Roman Catholic (the only Christian nation in the Far East) and it is common amongst Philippine families to raise their children in the church. So don't be surprised if your Filipina girl is more devoted to her religion than you are to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my first Pinay girlfriend back in the U.K. used to say a Novena after sex to ask forgiveness for sining. Next day up for more though.


funny! ::chitown::  ::chitown::

----------


## rose

you can never generalize....in the same way as there will always be good and bad in any country.....or its people.....




> Another thing...
> 
> Most porn I have seen with Fillipinas in, I would say with a conservative *guestimate* about 70% of them gladly...Nay, whole-heartedly took it up the shitter!
> 
> To the OP. In your vast experience, would this be true of all Fillipinas or only in the movies?
> 
> T.I.A. DsD.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

DsD: In the movies, mate. Sorry.

----------


## deathstardan

:St George: 


> you can never generalize....in the same way as there will always be good and bad in any country.....or its people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> ...


I know you shouldn't generalise but it looks like they love a good poke up the poo-pipe..

And if they are as religious as they say, the rosary beads good double as anal love beads...  :saythat:

----------


## Scandinavian

Blah, I consider them rubbish. Most of them are chubby. Would rate them lowest on the SEA pretty-scale.

----------


## deathstardan

> DsD: In the movies, mate. Sorry.


 I feel all kinda disappointed now....What a let down...

There goes my trip to Angleles City....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Whoops. Sorry, my bad - forgot about AC. Carry on with your trip.

----------


## deathstardan

> ^Whoops. Sorry, my bad - forgot about AC. Carry on with your trip.


 No concrete plans.

I have fornicated in many countries, can't miss the Philippines.... :cmn: 

I'm not even a pervert...Just something about Filipinas that send a shiver down my spine....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^You will like AC......

----------


## deathstardan

In all seriousness. I tried to meet a few here in BKK but to no avail. 

Maybe one day, the Gods will smile 'pon a hapless fool, whose heart is filled with the promise of sensual excess. To spread love amongst the fairer sex of those mysterious islands, is only but a destiny yet unfulfilled...

Or as me Dad would say: " I think they're bloody lovely"

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^If you ever decide to go, let me know. We did quite a comprehensive thread on AC I think in November '09. Also, I can hook you up with some bar managers in AC.

----------


## Stinky

> In all seriousness. I tried to meet a few here in BKK but to no avail. 
> 
> Maybe one day, the Gods will smile 'pon a hapless fool, whose heart is filled with the promise of sensual excess. To spread love amongst the fairer sex of those mysterious islands, is only but a destiny yet unfulfilled...
> 
> Or as me Dad would say: " I think they're bloody lovely"


Why not meet one on the net and have her sent over, buy the ticket this end.

I know a yank in bangkok that did it that way and he ended up with a proper stunner.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Actually not a bad idea. Filipinas don't need a visa, and ticket prices aren't bad. And the political situation won't scare them as (1) They won't have a clue, and (2) Even if they did, after making it though the election here, they will hardly be intimidated by a bunch of folks camping out on the sidewalks.

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> In all seriousness. I tried to meet a few here in BKK but to no avail. 
> 
> Maybe one day, the Gods will smile 'pon a hapless fool, whose heart is filled with the promise of sensual excess. To spread love amongst the fairer sex of those mysterious islands, is only but a destiny yet unfulfilled...
> 
> Or as me Dad would say: " I think they're bloody lovely"
> 
> ...


 I've thought of that but I don't think the missus would like it. Seriously...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Lots and lots of them are bi-sexual. Might be a selling point for the missus......or not.

----------


## deathstardan

This sounds callous but the time is coming soon for myself and the significant other to part ways...Then it's: Hello Miss Sanchez...Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?... :Saroll:

----------


## Stinky

> This sounds callous but the time is coming soon for myself and the significant other to part ways...Then it's: Hello Miss Sanchez...Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?...


Yay! another convert  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Haven't been around a Filipina in a long time but their English ability compared with Thai women was a big plus.

Or maybe a curse. :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Double-edged sword for certain.

----------


## slackula

> Haven't been around a Filipina in a long time but their English ability compared with Thai women was a big plus.


Much rather be with somebody who speaks no English than somebody who speaks it with a flip accent.

That shithole has behaved like some latin-american banana republic since forever and never shows any signs of wanting to improve.

They are all pudgy hags with rotten teeth once they hit 30. The PI are 7,000+ bits of worthless land with indescribably revolting food, a fokking hideous accent and a completely fokked up culture that the world would be better off without. Personally I'd like to see the world powers resume nuclear testing and do it in the philippines, there's nothing to lose except a bunch of waiters and nannies around the world having to find somewhere else to send their money.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> The problem with philippino girls is that they live in a shithole.
> The other is that, well, they're still flippers.
> 
> 
> sorry you were misinformed.....


About what? That the Philippines is a shithole or that flippas are flippas?

----------


## Muadib

^^ Don't hold back Slackula, tell us how you really feel...  :rofl:

----------


## chitown

I dated several Filipinas...even one here in Thailand.....it was a recipe for disaster. They were all stunners, but that was all they had going for them. All of them had a one track mind which involved me tying the knot with them in a Catholic wedding, moving to PI and helping support 100's of family members. One was sure I would love living in Mindanao  :Sad:   One drug me to have a sit down with her mom and a marriage demand was made. Every single one of them was loud and bossy. It seems girls from PI don't often have soft voices. 

Does anyone else feel they are uber-arrogant as well?

----------


## chitown

> Haven't been around a Filipina in a long time but their English ability compared with Thai women was a big plus.
> 
> Or maybe a curse.


http://www.filipinosinthailand.com/t...s-in-thailand/

They do tend to drone on and on and on and on and on and on and on.......

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Haven't been around a Filipina in a long time but their English ability compared with Thai women was a big plus.
> 
> 
> Much rather be with somebody who speaks no English than somebody who speaks it with a flip accent.
> 
> That shithole has behaved like some latin-american banana republic since forever and never shows any signs of wanting to improve.
> 
> They are all pudgy hags with rotten teeth once they hit 30. The PI are 7,000+ bits of worthless land with indescribably revolting food, a fokking hideous accent and a completely fokked up culture that the world would be better off without. Personally I'd like to see the world powers resume nuclear testing and do it in the philippines, there's nothing to lose except a bunch of waiters and nannies around the world having to find somewhere else to send their money.



Slack, don't hold back, tell us how you _really_ feel....

----------


## terry57

> Most porn I have seen with Fillipinas in, I would say with a conservative *guestimate* about 70% of them gladly...Nay, whole-heartedly took it up the shitter!



Foking hell,    If   DJ Pat   reads that bit he will surely get the horn and be off to the phills for the term of his natural life.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Much rather be with somebody who speaks no English than somebody who speaks it with a flip accent.
> 
> That shithole has behaved like some latin-american banana republic since forever and never shows any signs of wanting to improve.
> 
> They are all pudgy hags with rotten teeth once they hit 30. The PI are 7,000+ bits of worthless land with indescribably revolting food, a fokking hideous accent and a completely fokked up culture that the world would be better off without. Personally I'd like to see the world powers resume nuclear testing and do it in the philippines, there's nothing to lose except a bunch of waiters and nannies around the world having to find somewhere else to send their money.






Foking hell Slack,  I was planning on going as I never been before but after reading your synopsis of the place they can bash it up there arse. Sounds foking dodgy to me.  

Fat foks with bad teeth give me nightmares, reminds me of pommy slappers .   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Also someone said they all take it up the Arse, fok that mate , I like the front bum and not that nasty brown bum hole.  Foking hell mate, its for shitting not foking inning.     :ourrules:   :ssssh: 


Anyway thanks for the heads up Slack, You saved me the plane fare.   :Smile:  

Foking love Teak Door as the boys are well clued up.     :Kiwi:

----------


## Bangyai

> I was planning on going as I never been before but after reading your synopsis of the place they can bash it up there arse. Sounds foking dodgy to me.


Check it out yourself Terry , Its not quiet _that_ bad , depending where you go and who you meet. I spent 6 months traveling around the P.I. and saw the bad ( as described by Slac ) and the good. Places like Manila or Angeles are not the best for giving an overall impression of the whole archipeligo. I spent a few weeks on Cebu that were very pleasant. The beaches at Moabual were a lot better than I had expected whereas the better known Puerta Guelara was a complete dump. As for the food, yep, can be pretty grim but on the otherhand I also had some sea food there that was second to none. A real mixed bag kind of a place.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Have to agree with Bangyai, Terry. I have lived here for 14 years, and six in LOS before that, and found both to be mixed bags - like most places. I think if someone spent a few months in Pattaya, without ever seeing anything else, they would certainly have a skewed view of the country. Manila is a dump, no question. Angeles has bars and pussy, that's it. But there are some great places here as well. As for Filipinas all being fat with bad teeth, that's just crap. Slack is off his meds again. Check it out for yourself - short trip from Oz.

----------


## terry57

^
Yep, figured as much. I'll just go to Cebu, have a gander around there and the surrounding Islands.

Anybody tell me if going there in August for 3 weeks is plausible.  Weather wise I mean.

Cheers

----------


## Travelmate

> I'll just go to Cebu, have a gander around there and the surrounding Islands.


Take pics of the chicks, will ya.  :Smile: 
And some of the places you visit as well.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Weather has been pretty strange this year, but I can pretty much guarantee rain in August. That's not all bad, as it won't be as hot. And a bit of rain never hurt anyone. Food does pretty much suck - however, fresh fruit and grilled seafood are always available, and always good.

----------


## Stinky

> ^
> Yep, figured as much. I'll just go to Cebu, have a gander around there and the surrounding Islands.
> 
> Anybody tell me if going there in August for 3 weeks is plausible. Weather wise I mean.
> 
> Cheers


For me Cebu was somthing of a crap hole, not enough beaches, did have plenty bars and bar girls though, just fuck all to do in the day light hours.

I you want beaches then Panglao island is just a short hop from Cebu but chicks are in short supply so take one with you.

If you do go to Panglao then the town of Tagbilaran has a couple of knocking shops but I found the choice limited and a tad expensive.

But If you are up for out and out mongering then get your arse to Angeles, city of dreams  :Smile:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> 6. Filipina women* put family first before money*. Faithfulness to the family is a tradition that is characteristic of the Filipino society. To the Filipina, family will always remain a great priority. Filipino women, whom many would consider as coming from a relatively poor country, view the close loving bonds of their family as their wealth. They are more willing to sacrifice career than a family.


Sure, but *which* family ? and *whose* money ?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> 1. Filipina girls are renowned for their beauty.


I'd rather say they are renowned for giving good head at dirty cheap price.

----------


## slackula

> Don't hold back Slackula, tell us how you really feel...





> Slack, don't hold back, tell us how you really feel....


I was worried about sounding negative so I had to choose my words carefully.  :Very Happy: 




> Slack is off his meds again.


Have a green for being a good sport.





/I'm still right tho..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I turned down the most stunning woman I ever did see in the Philippines. I still can't believe I did that. Idiot!

----------


## Muadib

> For me Cebu was somthing of a crap hole, not enough beaches, did have plenty bars and bar girls though, just fuck all to do in the day light hours.


Agree that Cebu, for all it's touted, can be a bit grim...




> I you want beaches then Panglao island is just a short hop from Cebu but chicks are in short supply so take one with you.
> 
> If you do go to Panglao then the town of Tagbilaran has a couple of knocking shops but I found the choice limited and a tad expensive.


I believe you mean Panglao beach on the island of Bohol...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Kind of weird that the poster who started this thread has never been heard of again.

----------


## terry57

> I turned down the most stunning woman I ever did see in the Philippines. I still can't believe I did that. Idiot!




2 months ago in KL I meet this skinny ugly Aussie dude that had lived in the Phillis for the last 20 years, with him was this drop dead gorgeous young horn cracker that I also have stated she was the best looking women I have ever laid eyes on.

Fok, If there's more like that over there I'm going for the purve.   :Smile: 

Anyway, if I go in August can I get to the Islands around Cebu ? and is it worth going in August.

I plan to fly into Clark and then onto Cebu.


Thanks

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> For me Cebu was somthing of a crap hole, not enough beaches, did have plenty bars and bar girls though, just fuck all to do in the day light hours.
> 
> 
> Agree that Cebu, for all it's touted, can be a bit grim...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate thats the one, Panglao as you probably know in an island attached to Bohol by a couple of bridges.
Superb beaches just not enough chicks for my likeing  :Smile:

----------


## Lorenzo

> What would you add to the list?


The young ones are abundant in number, easy to meet and willing to accept an old codger for a day, a week, a month or lifetime.  

As always I recommend a day, a week or a month and pass on the marriage.

----------


## Lorenzo

> I believe you mean Panglao beach on the island of Bohol...


I believe you mean Alona Beach on the island of Panglao. Panglao is a small island connected to Bohol by bridge near Tagbilarin city.  

Still takes a fair amount of time to get there from Cebu as with all transportation in the Phills.

----------


## bobo746

BEEN GOIN THERE SINCE 89 GREAT PLACE SOMETIMES I WISH THE GIRLS SPOKE LESS ENGLISH HEY U CANT HAVE IT ALL :Aussie:

----------


## filch

Just a few 'recent discussions' pulled from that siampinoy site, these are all in the top 10.

"Satans lie and the truth"
"How much do you love god"
"Why do people stay away from their religion/church"

*shivver*

----------


## Takeovers

> Yes mate thats the one, Panglao as you probably know in an island attached to Bohol by a couple of bridges. Superb beaches just not enough chicks for my likeing


Did you look around in Tagbilaran? A College and University City. Probably the majority of the whole population is female and between 18 and 24. Very much on public display all around the City Center but probably most not too accessible.

Lots of Thai Massage places as well but I am not so sure if extras are available.

They are not in Church on Sunday morning. Look into churches at the last afternoon mass. There they are and their boyfriends outside waiting to pick them up after mass. :Smile:

----------


## Fast Eddie

> Just a few 'recent discussions' pulled from that siampinoy site, these are all in the top 10.
> 
> "Satans lie and the truth"
> "How much do you love god"
> "Why do people stay away from their religion/church"
> 
> *shivver*


 

Yes, that is the problem, because otherwise i quite like them.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Yes mate thats the one, Panglao as you probably know in an island attached to Bohol by a couple of bridges. Superb beaches just not enough chicks for my likeing
> 
> 
> Did you look around in Tagbilaran? A College and University City. Probably the majority of the whole population is female and between 18 and 24. Very much on public display all around the City Center but probably most not too accessible.


Yes mate I did all that, one of my favourite tricks was to sit in a coffee shop and hand out my pre written phone number to girls as they were passing. An American mate that I met there put me on to it and to my surprise it worked a treat  :Smile: 




> Lots of Thai Massage places as well but I am not so sure if extras are available.


Never found them, I did find a couple of brothel's but they weren't all that and the girls seemed mostly not happy to be there, there were one or two goers though  :Wink: 




> They are not in Church on Sunday morning. Look into churches at the last afternoon mass. There they are and their boyfriends outside waiting to pick them up after mass.


I did actually hook up with a girl that I met as she was on her way to mass early one evening.
It turned out well  :Smile:

----------


## sccrhound

> 3. Filipinas are understanding, patient and composed. 
> Most Filipina girls would never engage in a quarrel or a loud argument simply because this wouldn't suit a real Lady. They are taught to speak politely, with a gentle tone of voice. Arguing is just not acceptable, along with public criticism. This soft spoken, quiet and understanding nature of the Filipina Ladies is the desired trait that Filipinas strive towards.


You never met my ex-mother-in-law.......................

----------


## porno frank

Heard about that GFE that they are known for.  :bananaman:

----------


## splitpin100

I have only been to Manila and AC, maybe i should get around a bit more

----------


## Dreadlord

What about the lady boys ? I hear that they are beautiful as well and take it up the pooper  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> 9. Filipino girls are religious.
> The Philippines is predominantly Roman Catholic (the only Christian nation in the Far East) and it is common amongst Philippine families to raise their children in the church.


Best reason to stay as far away from them as possible.

----------


## Jools

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> you can never generalize....in the same way as there will always be good and bad in any country.....or its people.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....I hope hell has cable. :Smile:

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Attilla the Hen

Too many Filipinas don't seem to have a defineable chin.

----------


## sccrhound

> Too many Filipinas don't seem to have a defineable chin.


The ex was like that. Didn't know if it were the fillipina or irish.........

----------


## Pol the Pot

I spent just over 5 months in Manila once. I didn't like it and have never returned except for short visits.

The girls were 'different', not really my style. 

As for culture, what culture? Their pseudo Spanish culture? Guys slapping each other on the back and saying 'companero' or 'ingeniero' and their folk dancing a bad copy of some flamenco, that's about it. As for food, it isn't even worth discussing.

Nope, never going back if I can help it.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Filipino dental work is weird and medieval. 
Never seen anything like it anywhere else in the world.

----------


## oky

> Originally Posted by phomsanuk
> 
> 
> 9. Filipino girls are religious.
> The Philippines is predominantly Roman Catholic (the only Christian nation in the Far East) and it is common amongst Philippine families to raise their children in the church.
> 
> 
> Best reason to stay as far away from them as possible.


I know a few Philippinas. Some are overly religious, some aren't at all.

----------


## bobo746

> As for culture, what culture?


Been there many times lived there four a couple of years in the 80's my daughter was born there i will retire there in a couple of years.Definitely dont go there for the culture it's about girls & beer at the right price.Manila is a shit hole and yes filipino's are macho dicks who you wouldn't trust as far as you could throw them.
I like the place because theres no tourists and very few expats you can do your thing without getting harassed and i love san miguel.

----------


## Takeovers

> Some are overly religious, some aren't at all.


It is there, hidden inside and may break out anytime.





> and i love san miguel.


Agree, a nice beer, tasty and not too strong, suitable for the climate and if your main purpose is not to get pissed fast.

----------


## Dreadlord

How about Red Horse beer ? Is it any good ?

----------


## Takeovers

> How about Red Horse beer ? Is it any good ?


If I say it costs half as much and tastes like San Miguel diluted with 50% water would be too much praise. San Miguel diluted with 50% sparkling water would probably taste slightly better.

But maybe that is a slight exaggeration.

----------


## Dreadlord

^^ thanks...Just wanted to ask...going there (hopefully) in October to Cagayan De Oro...Need to know whats good to drink.

----------


## Pol the Pot

The only thing you can drink in the Phills is Tanduay.

San Mig is just an average international lager style beer, nothing really special.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Oh yes! Tanduay rum at a dollar fifty a bottle. As good as bacardi.

----------


## Cujo

> Oh yes! Tanduay rum at a dollar fifty a bottle. As good as bacardi.


When I was their 15 years ago you could get a bottle of gordons gin for 50c

----------


## Takeovers

> San Mig is just an average international lager style beer, nothing really special.


Agree, but it is a good beer to drink if getting drunk is not your primary aim.




> The only thing you can drink in the Phills is Tanduay.


It is nothing special too. Just a cheap way way to get drunk, if that is your aim.

Reminds me of my wedding reception in a hotel. I asked what drinks should be served. The hotel staff told me put two bottles of Coca Cola and a bottle of Tanduay on every table. That's the standard fare, the easiest and cheapest way to get them drunk. :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

[QUOTE="Dreadlord"]How about Red Horse beer ? Is it any good ?[/QUOT

gins piss

----------


## bobo746

love this stuff php100 good drop

----------


## duggie

hey there all iam comming to manila for the first time, any where i should visit of intrest,will have a woman with me ,but the bars will still be an area of intrest,also anything on the tourist line would be good,

cheers

----------


## bobo746

where you want to stay how much you want to spend

----------


## duggie

iam staying in makati, just would like to see some things of intrest ?:? dont mind a bit of travel during the day for day trips etc,cheers

----------


## bellagrego

Dug is a Donk.
Filipinas is not a shithole but one one the most beautiful places on earth. he should get out of the trashcan where he resides and tour the entire place as I have tried to do in the past five years. If the bussele and hustle of Manila or the cool life in Makati doesn't do it for you, try the Provinces. Women, no peers save Thailand for GF experiences.
Pinays will love you for a ring number one, money, number 2.

----------


## Cujo

^ I'm sure there are some spots that are exceptions to the rule (and I have seen a few) but as a (business) visitor, and not a resident I stand by my claim that generally speaking the PI is a shithole inhabited by monkeys.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^If you are a business visitor, I couldn't agree more.

----------


## chitown

I have dates several PI girls and it was ALL bad. The ones I dated were controlling in every area of my life - where I went, what I spent, who I talked to, who I emailed, what I ate, what I drank, when I took a crap etc

No offense to you fellas that love the PI and its people, but I would probably become a priest or take up dating sheep if they were the only women left on the earth.

BTW, the accent of the PI girls I dated? Pushed me to the edge of suicide...not really, but you get the picture.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Originally Posted by Attilla the Hen
> 
> As for culture, what culture?
> 
> 
> Been there many times lived there four a couple of years in the 80's my daughter was born there i will retire there in a couple of years.Definitely dont go there for the culture it's about girls & beer at the right price.Manila is a shit hole and yes filipino's are macho dicks who you wouldn't trust as far as you could throw them.
> I like the place because theres no tourists and very few expats you can do your thing without getting harassed and i love san miguel.


Girls and Beer about sums it up. Excluding manila, very easy going place. Availability of girls (not whores) is at least 10x what Thailand offers, maybe 100x. Beer is better also.

----------

